
Show HN: Wololo Unity Builds for Windows, iOS, Android and macOS with 1 Click - jjdelannoy
https://www.wololoci.com
======
jjdelannoy
Hello HN we like to share the new milestone of our product, right now you can
connect your Unity project select target platforms ( Windows, Android, iOS,
macOS, WebGL, and Linux) and start building as you do in your PC or your Hacky
CI Tool, you can check out us at
[https://www.wololoci.com](https://www.wololoci.com) and here is the video of
our platform working:
[https://youtu.be/kQz7n34dSxw](https://youtu.be/kQz7n34dSxw) if you wanna have
early access just ping me at jean@wololoci.com

Cheers, Jean.

